# TN



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

luring :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:suspicious:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> :suspicious:


op2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

:focus:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh wait - are you getting another puppy????


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmmm,

"luring" training method
"TN" Tennessee

I don't think I'm right, I see no connection.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> "luring" training method
> "TN" Tennessee
> ...


But you see, There is something luring Dave into TN! (Like a puppy?)Get it?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

did I miss something here..am I dense??


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Dave's such a big tease.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

whimsy said:


> did I miss something here..am I dense??


I'm with you-
Whah??????


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

still luring. like cat fishing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

TWO NEEZERS?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So *NOT* fair....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are being mean, Dave. I keep wondering, and you keep NOT telling us!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

this is funny! One word and we are all in a frenzy of curiosity! Dave has the power! lol.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Smaller than a breadbox?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Any news? :eyebrows:


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

My guess is that it's about the same size as a breadbox. Is that right?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Dave, *please* tell us?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Come on Dave! You can't keep the kid waiting


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Why am I getting the feeling that TN means nothing and you are just trying to drive us all crazier?


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Total Nutter?? Is it a self portrait


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Total Nutter, that fits! :crazy:

Or, what about Tennessee? Are you moving?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:frusty:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beau's mom said:


> Why am I getting the feeling that TN means nothing and you are just trying to drive us all crazier?


I think you are right!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

:rant:


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Dave keeps eating popcorn... so...
It's a movie :cheer2:
Am I right? :der: I'm sure I'm not


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

All I can say is I hope you don't do this at Christmas time when giving a gift to your wife or family,...what torture,...you know you are driving us all crazy!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

:doh: JUST GIVE US A HINT, OK???????


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

You are getting a dog from TN that will help you with your parkinson's disease?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

ALRIGHTY MISTER, what gives??
I'm texting Molly-she'll talk.....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think Dave has forgotten about posting this! :ranger:


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Beth, have you heard from Molly yet?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I texted Molly too, she said it was top secret and Dave made her promise not to tell anyone, even Chester or any of the other havs.(LOL) Dave is so rude!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm setting up face time tonight between Pixie and Molly-I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hmmm


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Now you are just being Mean~~:fish:


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Well I just don't even care anymore, so there. :yawn:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

emichel said:


> Well I just don't even care anymore, so there. :yawn:


Ditto. Its getting boring.:yawn:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

emichel said:


> Well I just don't even care anymore, so there. :yawn:


Evidence to the contrary.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Is there a light at the end of this tunnel? Ruth hit the nail on the head.....boring :bored:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Is there a light at the end of this tunnel? Ruth hit the nail on the head.....boring :bored:


Linda , you knoooow ... patience is a virtue.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Dave's been pushing that survey thing, hmmmmm. Animal, vegetable or mineral? Can we play 20 questions?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Ok, I guess I'll just wait until Dave finally reveals the secret.:spy:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:director:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm not biting


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I'm not biting


it's about time you ole fart. Where the hell you been. Everyone here has been giving me a hard time here,. I finally lured you in . We need to see more of you, I thought you may have forgotten about us, or died or something. How you doing , along with your new pup. ??????


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi and thank you for the laugh. I have been trying to get back to speed after a lot of health issues. But I am up to 2 miles a day on the treadmill and back to mowing the yard and some weeding and all of the housework again. I will be 69 this month and we have a 43 year anniversary the 10th of this month. I got a new computer early in the year and it took forever to get it formatted to run my accounting software. In the meantime I lost all the passwords and log ins. After the third time I did the forgot password, I finally wrote it down and got the computer to remember it. So you all be careful what you say about me, because I may be lurking. 

Rosie has taught me a few tricks this year. And the English Shepherd is a teenager now and tearing up everything he can get a hold of. And Jethro the cat is still with me and going potty outside and coming back to be let in as soon as he is done. A wonderful achievement. All told things are pretty good for an old fart.

(can't believe no one guessed--how soon they forgot.)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

glad you're doing better, I was starting to worry about you . you'll always be young at heart ,that's what counts. Hope you hav a great anniversary and you better make more appearances here., or i'll hunt you down. :boink: Thanks for relieving me from these nosey women. Thought you might like this http://www.rollingstone.com/music/v...n-plays-for-obama-at-the-white-house-20130910


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just listened to my favorite singer. The times are truly changing and I intend to follow along. Thank you again Dave.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> (can't believe no one guessed--how soon they forgot.)


So Lucile what's your guess? Come'on cough it up! Glad you're doing well! 



davetgabby said:


> Thanks for relieving me from these nosey women.


:fish:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It was Lucile the whole time! You are good Dave. Hi Lucile <3


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, duh. I never get jokes either. :laugh:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey Suzi.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good to see you here again!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Finally, the Dave lured her in. I should've known.:doh:


----------

